# Removing forend wood from pump gun



## zoridog (Jun 5, 2005)

I'd like to remove all of the wood from a JC Higgins Model 20 for refinishing. How is the wood attached to the metal?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If it is like the Remington, after you remove the forearm and rail assembly from the gun, you will see a cylinder metal tube inside the forearm. On one end there will be slots on the metal tube and with the proper tool you unscrew this end and the wood section will slide off. I made myself a tool by grinding down a old paint scraper to the right width. Best bet to keep from getting you confused is go to your local gun shop or even Wally World and ask then to let you read the instructions inside one of their stock kits for the Remington. Keep in mind I'm assuming most shotguns are configured the same way...... good luck.


----------

